# Should prozac be working this fast??



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

My dr. prescribed me prozac and my family and I can already see a difference! she said it would take at least a few weeks to see anything.

Is this normal?


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

How fast is this fast? Some have great results with Prozac yet give it time to stabilize. Adjustments will come then you should stabilize. I'd give it at least a month unless you get really bad effects of some kind or another.


----------



## nito (Nov 7, 2008)

I have been precribed 20mg for mild depression. I also suffer from anxiety, does it work that too ?


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah it works for anxiety too.

So this feeling is only temporary?


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't be suprised if you have ups and downs the first few weeks as the medication stablizes in your system


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

SSRI's can work quick in some people but for most it takes several weeks. 

I take prozac and im not even really sure it works but it definitely makes my tolerance to other drugs less.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 29, 2010)

When I took Effexor XR it started helping me the very same day so don't be surprised if Prozac is already helping you.


----------



## Nysrok (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been on 10mg Prozac a day so far this week. Next week the dosage ups to 20mg and stays. Its made me almost too happy at times. Very weird. Also has seemed to block panic. I take it at night to try and bypass the nausea while I'm asleep.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

I experienced a full 2 weeks of hypomaniac euphoria after day 9 on Prozac but after it subsided, it wasnt until a full 8 weeks later that I finally felt the intended effects of the drug


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh how I wished just a simple SSRI worked so well for me.
Your so lucky.

In general it's 4 to 6 weeks before the full effect of the medication will be detectable, but some start feeling a difference in just a couple weeks.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Prozac made me bipolar when I first started taking it.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

euphoria said:


> Prozac made me bipolar when I first started taking it.


Yea as far as SSRI's go, Prozac is about the most stimulating and I can see how it might cause a manic reaction in some folks.

Years ago I was put on 40Mgs a day of Prozac and it didn't even put a dent in my depression after 3 months of treatment with it.

I must have some freak unnatural tolerance to Psychotropic meds because they just don't work that well for me. I mean I know my depression is Ultra severe as said by one of my Psychiatrist "your at the top scale on Ham-D rating."

It's always nice and comforting to know your so bad that your one step away from complete insanity.


----------



## longway (Mar 3, 2007)

hensley258 said:


> Yea as far as SSRI's go, Prozac is about the most stimulating and I can see how it might cause a manic reaction in some folks.
> 
> Years ago I was put on 40Mgs a day of Prozac and it didn't even put a dent in my depression after 3 months of treatment with it.
> 
> ...


Prozac isn't a Psychotropic drug. should only work on Seretonin receptors.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

longway said:


> Prozac isn't a Psychotropic drug. should only work on Seretonin receptors.


It's as much a psychotropic drug as heroin, cocaine or LSD. Drugs are drugs. LSD works on serotonin receptors too, although specifically rather than increasing serotonin generally. Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs) are pretty selective in their effect on serotonin, but many do have other, lesser effects in the brain which are mostly noted with high doses. For example, here's a recent thread on Prozac:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ff-i-just-read-about-fluoxetine-prozac-64674/


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

longway said:


> Prozac isn't a Psychotropic drug. should only work on Seretonin receptors.


LOL! What do you mean Prozac is not a Psychotropic drug? Ok then every Psychiatrist and scientist in the world has all SSRI's including Prozac in the wrong catagory of medications.

You must be thinking of Psychadellic drugs. No Prozac is not a Psychadellic drug. If it were then we would have tens of thousands of people walking around seeing purple Elephants and Giant green clovers, rather than treating their depression. LOL!

Psychotropic medication and a Psychadellic drug are very different.

Doctors don't prescribe Psychadellic drugs and even if they did, a person with depression and anxiety dissorder would NOT want to take one unless they have time to visit the Bam Bam ward for at least a month because they went insane.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

longway said:


> Prozac isn't a Psychotropic drug. should only work on Seretonin receptors.


Well ofcourse it is, any substance that is capable of crossing the blood-brain barrier, works on a neurotransmitter and has the ability to alter brain function/cognition is considered a psychotropic/psychoactive drug.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychoactive_drug#Affected_neurotransmitter_systems


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

hensley258 said:


> You must be thinking of Psychadellic drugs. No Prozac is not a Psychadellic drug. *If it were then we would have tens of thousands of people walking around seeing purple Elephants and Giant green clovers, rather than treating their depression.* LOL!


Are you telling me those pills Dub gave me weren't antidepressants?? :um


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> Are you telling me those pills Dub gave me weren't antidepressants?? :um


Morrison you may have confused tweedy by accident. she said "is it a Psychadellic drug" (you know like LSD) not a Psychoactive drug.

She asked if Prozac was a Psychadellic drug as if refering to drugs such as LSD, PCP, or Mescaline. No Tweedy Prozac is not a Psychadellic drug, but it is a Psychotropic and Psychoactive antidepressant.

Definition of Psychotropic medication: Any drug and or medication used in the treatment of various mental illneses.

In this case, yes Prozac which is Fluxotine is a Psychotropic antidepressant medication.

Now Tweedy, you are thinking of the trem Psychadellic drug. NO NO NO Prozac is not a Psychadellic drug such as LSD, PCP, Mescaline, ect...

Lets say it together: Psychotropic & Psychadellic HUGE DIFFERENCE.

I hope this concludes this session of learn your medication terminology.

One last thing. If you do suffer from any social anxiety or depression DO NOT take any Psychadellic drugs. For people with SA drugs like LSD are a real bad idea unless you have a few weeks to spend in the insane assilum.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

hensley258 said:


> Morrison you may have confused tweedy by accident. she said "is it a Psychadellic drug" (you know like LSD) not a Psychoactive drug.
> 
> She asked if Prozac was a Psychadellic drug as if refering to drugs such as LSD, PCP, or Mescaline. No Tweedy Prozac is not a Psychadellic drug, but it is a Psychotropic and Psychoactive antidepressant.
> 
> ...


Uhh what? I don't exactly understand what you're saying here, but "longway" specifically said *psychotropic drug*, not psychedelic. Since the word medication was not said, "psychotropic drug" does indeed include LSD and cocaine.

If we want to have a session on medical terminology, PCP is not a psychedelic drug, it is a dissociative. And you spell it "psychedelic", not "psychadellic". Psychedelic drugs are drugs that act on serotonin receptors (primarily 5-HT2A) to produce varying alterations in perception and consciousness, and are fundamentally distinct from drugs like PCP and ketamine which cause in simple terms a disconnection from your senses.


----------



## scared1960 (May 3, 2010)

i have been on prozac for two months and can tell no difference other then tingling in my legs and itchy scalp..dr had played withthe doses and imalso on xnax and adderall for refractory depression...im full of fear


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

euphoria said:


> Uhh what? I don't exactly understand what you're saying here, but "longway" specifically said *psychotropic drug*, not psychedelic. Since the word medication was not said, "psychotropic drug" does indeed include LSD and cocaine.
> 
> If we want to have a session on medical terminology, PCP is not a psychedelic drug, it is a dissociative. And you spell it "psychedelic", not "psychadellic". Psychedelic drugs are drugs that act on serotonin receptors (primarily 5-HT2A) to produce varying alterations in perception and consciousness, and are fundamentally distinct from drugs like PCP and ketamine which cause in simple terms a disconnection from your senses.


None of my replys were to Longway so I'm not sure why you would even bring him into the conversation. You need to go back and see who posted to longway because it wasn't me.

Heres the deal, Tweetys origional question was this: "You mean my Prozac is a Psychadellic drug!!??

Follow me now.... Then I simply posted back to her: "No tweety Prozac is not a Psychadellic drug."

You see a person on the thread used the term Psychotropic drug and Tweety made the mistake of thinking that person said Prozac was a Psychadellic drug. Do you see where she was confused now?

I was simply posting back to her to let her know that her Prozac was not a Psychadellic drug.

As for PCP, hell if I know. You call it what you want. Maybe it's not classified as a Psychadellic drug. I've never taken PCP so I don't have much experience with it.

I'm trying to just assure her about her prozac and your belting off about 5-HT2A and Ketamine. Dude, shes way confused enough as it is. Why complicate things for her?

I may not know the exact Molecular structure of Fluxotine, but I do know it's not a Psychadellic drug. If you say it is then I have no cord to argue with you about that.

I have my opinion and you have yours and that's fine with me.

(Talk about a simple question that got confused ten miles long)


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh, right. But I think you missed the sarcasm in "tweety"'s post.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

euphoria said:


> Oh, right. But I think you missed the sarcasm in "tweety"'s post.


I guess I did miss that. I hadn't detected any sarcasm but just a simple question from Tweety.


----------

